# Monarch Glows this Summer



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Guys check out these Summer releases from Monarch !




Just saw these at Monsters in Motion... https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...glow-in-the-dark-square-box-model-kit-p-19349
https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...in-the-dark-monarch-plastic-model-kit-p-19353
Mcdee


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

So happy to hear that the Glow is a Go!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I'm not too much up on glow kits, does this mean the entire model will glow or just head and hands (on the Ghost)? 

Carl-


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Neato!
Love the "red" Ghost glow box….very retro. Looks cool!


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks great! Would like to see Gorgo and Sinbad in square box too. :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Not to be a buzzkill, but I'd wait until we hear some sort of confirmation from Monarch before you get too excited about these. Monsters In Motion has a history of creating release dates out of thin air.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup I was going to say just that,I saw these this morning and thought I'll wait to see if Scott makes an anouncement first

cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Yeah to be honest, we've heard that these are in the works, but have not gotten any confirmation from Monarch of release dates. We'll keep you updated here, we always do :thumbsup:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Didn't the Glow version ghost already come out? I have this photo in my files...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe that was a prototype he had made up ... but never released. Scott really likes Glow plastic... I haven't heard what parts will glow on this kit, but I'm hoping it looks like this old photo...that or all glow, then you could just leave the parts you wanted to glow unpainted...
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> Yeah to be honest, we've heard that these are in the works, but have not gotten any confirmation from Monarch of release dates. We'll keep you updated here, we always do :thumbsup:


Yeah don't get me wrong here, I'm not endorsing MIM nor their release dates, and personally I would buy them from Mega, jut showing the boxes and the fact that these are coming 
Denis


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Look forward to the GITD Ghost! Just have to wonder, how long do we have to look for? 

As for Monsters in Motion, Wyatt won't buy from there right now. 9 year old boys don't like to order an item only to find out its not in stock after they place the order, and have to wait 3 months for it. However they did communicate well on its status.

Rob


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

I am all over these for sure, although i do hope Gorgo ends up in a square glow box...unless he is saving that for dip #3... that aside.. does anyone know the status of the re-relased ghost that is actually enroute ? as far as this amazing mystery plastic color that is ..


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

There was this on their face book page............

https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp


Supposed to be soon but maybe Gorgo missing parts issues slowed it down?

Rob


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Actually it appears the issues w/missing parts have had the opposite effect and the glow Gorgo is being rushed into production to generate revenue. I received an email from my distributor Friday indicating a run of 1,000 glow Gorgo , kit # 460-200, "production to start almost immediately with better quality control". Based on the unit cost (roughly 30% HIGHER than on the standard kit*), I'm guessing the retail will be around $45. Release "sometime this summer". And BTW, I have found MIM and Monarch to be on about the same level of accuracy when it comes to making announcements! 
Tom


*I used an incorrect price point on the standard kit when I originally posted this, so the increase in cost is only about 30% NOT 40 as I originally stated. It cost money to fix the issues with the first run, and it will cost money to improve quality control and packaging.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> Not to be a buzzkill, but I'd wait until we hear some sort of confirmation from Monarch before you get too excited about these. Monsters In Motion has a history of creating release dates out of thin air.
> 
> GordonMitchell Yup I was going to say just that,I saw these this morning and thought I'll wait to see if Scott makes an anouncement first
> 
> cheers,Gordon


This is from Scott:
Gorgo is going to come to us as our Frightening Lightning version this summer. We have to show the world that we can pack the pieces better with no missing or duplicate pieces. AND, to try to minimize the cutting of the sprues to squeeze as much plastic into the box as possible. 
The ghost box is the bigger 10x10 variety, which will have oodles of room for the sprues uncut.
Scott


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> ...And BTW, I have found MIM and Monarch to be on about the same level of accuracy when it comes to making announcements!


:lol:



mcdougall said:


> This is from Scott:
> Gorgo is going to come to us as our Frightening Lightning version this summer. We have to show the world that we can pack the pieces better with no missing or duplicate pieces. AND, to try to minimize the cutting of the sprues to squeeze as much plastic into the box as possible.
> The ghost box is the bigger 10x10 variety, which will have oodles of room for the sprues uncut.
> Scott


Well, there ya' go! Let the celebrations commence!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

karvin said:


> that aside.. does anyone know the status of the re-relased ghost that is actually enroute ? as far as this amazing mystery plastic color that is ..


Well, this is what mine looks like



Oh, and the box is now nice and glossy too.
Really makes the colors 'pop' a lot more than the first issue version.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice colours and I'll be getting this.

Any news about the Cyclops though seeing as Gorgo's out of the way?


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Perhaps I'm alone in this, but I was surprised to see the Ghost released in "standard" styrene first. I thought it always belonged in glowing plastic!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The newest release's colors are pretty cool!!!! Would look great built and unpainted as a display!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Whiteraven_2001 said:


> Perhaps I'm alone in this, but I was surprised to see the Ghost released in "standard" styrene first. I thought it always belonged in glowing plastic!


I want a glow version, and I want a clear version.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> I want a glow version, and I want a clear version.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.







A clear version's what I really want. He is a Ghost after all.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> A clear version's what I really want. He is a Ghost after all.


I hear ya, S.G., but I was enticed into buying the kit when I heard the glow version was coming out.

And by the Thunderboy Heavy Industries adapter kit that links the Ghost and Forgotten Prisoner models together. And by the Starlighting Projects Terror Torches and Phantom Footlights possibilities, coupled with the availability of ultraviolet LEDs. And the fact that I have a Luminator Phantom of the Opera in my stash. And...


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> I hear ya, S.G., but I was enticed into buying the kit when I heard the glow version was coming out.
> 
> And by the Thunderboy Heavy Industries adapter kit that links the Ghost and Forgotten Prisoner models together. And by the Starlighting Projects Terror Torches and Phantom Footlights possibilities, coupled with the availability of ultraviolet LEDs. And the fact that I have a Luminator Phantom of the Opera in my stash. And...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I can dream, can't I? Anyway, first I have to march off to the Toledo Museum of Art and guard the Art of the Video Game exhibition. After that I'll be home to try and get Superman's ears finished.

And while I'm doing that, ya slavemaster, in the back of my mind I'll be wondering what kind of batteries I'll need to power the UV LEDs...myahh! :tongue:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

"And while I'm doing that, ya slavemaster, in the back of my mind I'll be wondering what kind of batteries I'll need to power the UV LEDs...myahh! :tongue:" 

Mark....the LEDS are for the Ghost right? Cuz I'm thinking if you get some teeny tiny red LEDS you can make ANGRY Curt Swan Superman. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> And by the Thunderboy Heavy Industries adapter kit that links the Ghost and Forgotten Prisoner models together.


Hmmmm.
You mean something like this?
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/aurora/castle/castle.htm


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Nice colours and I'll be getting this.
> 
> Any news about the Cyclops though seeing as Gorgo's out of the way?




It is in progress...Not shown are the three small figures that comes with it. Odysseus and his crewmen , two soldiers. One dead and another in the Cyclops hand. but Please don't ask for a DATE, You'll know when it is done...
https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> It is in progress...Not shown are the three small figures that comes with it. Odysseus and his crewmen , two soldiers. One dead and another in the Cyclops hand. but Please don't ask for a DATE, You'll know when it is done...
> https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp


I'll be all over this one when it's ready!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> Hmmmm. You mean something like this?
> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/aurora/castle/castle.htm


Uh Huh. Except I'll respectfully eschew the Brad Hair parts. I do have that olde (2003) resin set by Jim Craig of Toronto, Canada that has a better skull, an interior for the Prisoner's torso - the spine, back ribs, and such, and a nicely detailed pile of bones for the base. But, like Monarch's Cyclops kit, don't anybody hold their breath on seeing this one done - I've got too many other projects to finish first.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> It is in progress...Not shown are the three small figures that comes with it. Odysseus and his crewmen , two soldiers. One dead and another in the Cyclops hand. but Please don't ask for a DATE, You'll know when it is done...
> https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp





Thanks for posting those mcdougall and nice to see things are progressing on it. I notice some of those parts have locating pins on them do you know if those are styrene test shots or not?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> I can dream, can't I? Anyway, first I have to march off to the Toledo Museum of Art and guard the Art of the Video Game exhibition. After that I'll be home to try and get Superman's ears finished.
> 
> And while I'm doing that, ya slavemaster, in the back of my mind I'll be wondering what kind of batteries I'll need to power the UV LEDs...myahh! :tongue:


UV Leds operate with a nominal voltage of 3.8V... Using 4.5 volt battery holder with 3X AA batteries you would need a 33 ohm resistor in series with each led as shown here:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Uh Huh. Except I'll respectfully eschew the Brad Hair parts. I do have that olde (2003) resin set by Jim Craig of Toronto, Canada that has a better skull, an interior for the Prisoner's torso - the spine, back ribs, and such, and a nicely detailed pile of bones for the base. But, like Monarch's Cyclops kit, don't anybody hold their breath on seeing this one done - I've got too many other projects to finish first.


Oooo.
I forgot about that set.
I remember seeing it, but it was out of my price range back then.
(was before I actually started dipping into the GK end of the hobby, and resin used to give me such a sticker shock)

Biggest hurdle I see on this project is figuring out what I am going to do with the back of it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Just read it's the master so obviously these aren't injection parts yet.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> I hear ya, S.G., but I was enticed into buying the kit when I heard the glow version was coming out.
> 
> And by the Thunderboy Heavy Industries adapter kit that links the Ghost and Forgotten Prisoner models together. And by the Starlighting Projects Terror Torches and Phantom Footlights possibilities, coupled with the availability of ultraviolet LEDs. And the fact that I have a Luminator Phantom of the Opera in my stash. And...







I keep forgetting about the Forgotten Prisoner. Might just have to get that as well to go with the Ghost.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Then, of course, you'll need the Thunderboy resin add-on set...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will the glow Gorgo be a square box?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BatToys said:


> Will the glow Gorgo be a square box?


No The Frightening Lightning (regular box)
The Ghost is in the square box.
Denis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*IF they show up.....

Z*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I see no reason for the Glow Ghost and Gorgo to not be released. Scott has been good about his follow-up Glow kits so far.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> A clear version's what I really want. He is a Ghost after all.



*slaps forehead* D'oh! I was fixated on the glow...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I dunno...with a clear Ghost, you'd have to grind out the locators or you'll see them through the plastic. That would also mean lots of sanding to smooth the grind marks out (you builders of Polar Lights' reissue of the Bride of Frankenstein will know how much work that was). Then what would you do with the Ghost's insides? Leaving him hollow don't sit right with me, but I'd sure be loath to try and fabricate a transparent skeleton or something.

Nope, I'll be very happy with a glowing Ghost...stay phosphorescent, my friends.


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

We're nearing the end of July, summer is slipping away. If Monarch is going to glow this summer it needs to happen soon. Any word on when the glow kits will be ready?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> Then what would you do with the Ghost's insides? Leaving him hollow don't sit right with me, but I'd sure be loath to try and fabricate a transparent skeleton or something.



If you need to know how a ghost should look, re-watch some 1970's episodes of Scooby Doo.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> I dunno...with a clear Ghost, you'd have to grind out the locators or you'll see them through the plastic. That would also mean lots of sanding to smooth the grind marks out (you builders of Polar Lights' reissue of the Bride of Frankenstein will know how much work that was). Then what would you do with the Ghost's insides? Leaving him hollow don't sit right with me, but I'd sure be loath to try and fabricate a transparent skeleton or something.
> 
> Nope, I'll be very happy with a glowing Ghost...stay phosphorescent, my friends.







When you see transparent ghosts on film and tv you never see the insides as you're not looking into them but through and image of them. The best way I think to do a transparent Ghost is to try and make the plastic frosted if it's possible so you can see through it but not that well.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guys,

Y'know what? If Monarch were to issue The Ghost in transparent plastic, then the modeler would have several options:


Leave the figure clear
Make it cloudy by frosting it with Dullcote
Finish it in phosphorescent paint for the glow-in-the-dark effect, or
Paint it with a solid color scheme
Why didn't we think of this before??? :freak:


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, summer is now over and Monarch didn't glow. Has anybody out there heard anything about when they might? Next summer?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Guys,
> 
> Y'know what? If Monarch were to issue The Ghost in transparent plastic, then the modeler would have several options:
> 
> ...








To save frosting it with varnish etc maybe it could be moulded in frosty transparent plastic? If not then using something like Dullcote could be a good idea but you'd have to watch out for it yellowing in the future. 

And of course that could be combined with glow in the dark paint. Could look really effective.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

As no one has ever seen a ghost---and they most likely simply dont exist....paint it however you like.:thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mr.victor said:


> Well, summer is now over and Monarch didn't glow. Has anybody out there heard anything about when they might? Next summer?


Well, they kinda did.
I picked up a glow Nosferatu earlier this year.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Also seem to remember that Monarch was planning to re-release the Ghost in GITD plastic... or is that just wish fulfillment on my part...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Anton Phibes said:


> As no one has ever seen a ghost---and they most likely simply dont exist....


_SACRILEGE!!!!_ -Especially as your crack comes from a guy who's already dead... :freak:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> _SACRILEGE!!!!_ -Especially as your crack comes from a guy who's already dead... :freak:


Wow! I know which sequence of words I'll never say to Mark going forward...

:wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well, gee, Matt - "...no one has ever seen a ghost..." forsooth!


----------

